

 Would you use this service (myfi rental)? - kapauldo
http://rentahotspot.com/

======
byoung2
_it would cost about $100/week. Shipping might add $20, but consider $100/week
a ballpark._

Way too expensive, considering that there is wifi everywhere and easy
tethering with most phones. Sprint lets you tether (usb or bluetooth) on any
phone with a data plan for free, and you can get wifi hotspot apps for most
smartphones for a small fee or even free.

For the unscrupulous among you, you could even buy a mifi from Sprint and
return it within 30 days and only have to pay the one month of service ($59).

------
mikecane
I can't Comment, due to DISQUS (and I don't want some CSR jerk to butt in
here, OK?). But this idea is way too expensive and seems not to be aware that
Virgin offers prepay MiFi for much less than a whopping $100/week.

------
brianzz
<http://www.mificlub.com> if you want to research

------
brianzz
yes mificlub does that in the UK but I think the best way to test it is to
offer the service and see if people get it

